# Vintage Raceway



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I guess this was their version of wiremold.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I guess this was their version of wiremold.


In fact, it is a Wiremold product... the original one. It's called "Wire Molding". The cap piece is missing in the picture. It is a thin piece, about 1/4" thick, with decorative embossments, that nails over the top of this back piece.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I rewire a house about 6 months ago. I was amazed what was still in use. Including this.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

feeding this.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

:laughing: i see that raceway all over the place up here. i recently rewired a cabin and someone opened the cover and cut the plug end off of a surge protector and spliced the cord to the conductors inside


----------



## kkelter (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats pretty neat. Did the raceway terminate at a wooden jbox? :laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

kkelter said:


> Thats pretty neat. Did the raceway terminate at a wooden jbox? :laughing:


receptacles are usually right on the track itself. same with lights, switches, etc.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

splices go to a little porcelen junction box with terminals inside also


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

That little round switch was mounted direct to the wall, with that wiremold coming off the top. then it goes up the wall and transitions to knob and tube. "No boxes, we don't need no stinking boxes" You have to be old to get that joke. You joke about wooden boxes, but if you look around the vintage area you will find an old Panel made of wood. The guy turned it into a key holder.


----------



## kkelter (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah I saw that thread. Thats pretty neat. 

I haven't really seen any old electrical stuff. Most older dwellings around here have been renovated within the last 40 years. Although there are some cool transformers and giant disconnects from the 1950's up at the old NIKE base by me. There are even some old launching platforms still intact. The town converted it into a public park.


----------



## wwilson174 (Apr 25, 2008)

Has anyone seen evidence of " Knob and tube" wiring? I've encountered remnants in some old Chicago houses. BillW


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

wwilson174 said:


> Has anyone seen evidence of " Knob and tube" wiring? I've encountered remnants in some old Chicago houses. BillW


All the time. Just look around the site at some of the other threads. I rewired a house a year ago that was still working fine on the original K&T. We only rewired it to sell it. 
Chris


----------



## wwilson174 (Apr 25, 2008)

bigredc222 said:


> All the time. Just look around the site at some of the other threads. I rewired a house a year ago that was still working fine on the original K&T. We only rewired it to sell it.
> Chris


I am amazed, thanks for the response, Chris. BillW


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Knob & Tube*

Knob and tube is still allowed in the NEC I use the porcelain wire sleeves to sharpen knives. They are ceramic and put a good edge on any knife.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i see knob and tube all the time. it works great just doesnt have a ground. i wouldnt add anything too it so if i needed to add a new plug or light or whatever i would run a new circuit directly from the fuse panel. it must of taken a long time to wire a house when they used knob and tube. all they had was bit braces back then


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i see knob and tube all the time. it works great just doesnt have a ground. i wouldnt add anything too it so if i needed to add a new plug or light or whatever i would run a new circuit directly from the fuse panel. it must of taken a long time to wire a house when they used knob and tube. all they had was bit braces back then


 
From what I was told as a kid, the time consuming part was tinning and soldering with a copper iron heated in a gas burner.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> From what I was told as a kid, the time consuming part was tinning and soldering with a copper iron heated in a gas burner.


ive spoke to a guy on mike holts forum that said he stills solders. its pretty much a dying art but i guess a good solder joint is just as good as any wirenut except when it comes time to adding a new wire


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> ive spoke to a guy on mike holts forum that said he stills solders. its pretty much a dying art but i guess a good solder joint is just as good as any wirenut except when it comes time to adding a new wire


 
There are plenty of houses and buildings in this area that have miles of K&T working fine, to me it is the safest form or wiring that was ever installed. Some jobs are so neatly done it's amazing.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> There are plenty of houses and buildings in this area that have miles of K&T working fine, to me it is the safest form or wiring that was ever installed. Some jobs are so neatly done it's amazing.


The main problem (IMO) is over-fusing. Often, at some point over the years, someone put a 20 or 30 amp fuse on #14, cooking the insulation.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> The main problem (IMO) is over-fusing. Often, at some point over the years, someone put a 20 or 30 amp fuse on #14, cooking the insulation.


 
Your right, I wasn't thinking on those lines. And I was forgeting the "Lincoln or Buffalo" repair, a penny or nickle under a fuse.


----------



## JBIRD (Mar 26, 2008)

kool stuff


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Your right, I wasn't thinking on those lines. And I was forgeting the "Lincoln or Buffalo" repair, a penny or nickle under a fuse.


Don't laugh, but the ampacity of the penny is stamped right onto every one by the mint.

Don't know where it is? It's right over Abe's head.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Mine says "IN GOD WE TRUST".


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Mine says "IN GOD WE TRUST".


That's it! :laughing:


----------

